
23andMe Health Reports Returning - evo_9
https://www.23andme.com/health/
======
dekhn
That's not what the page says at all. Please update the title.

it says they don't know when they will return: "; we are committed to
returning health information to our US customers who don’t already have this
information once more tests have been through this process and we have a more
comprehensive product offering.

At this time, we do not know which health reports might be available or when
they might be available. " "At this time, we do not know the timeline as to
which health reports might be available in the future or when they might be
available."

